

Awesomium (embeddable browser) - llambda
http://awesomium.com/

======
DanielRibeiro
Seems interesting. Besides the fact that it is _not_ open source, I'd like to
know how it compares with Phantomjs: <http://code.google.com/p/phantomjs/>

Edit: Guess the most important difference is that Awesomium is embeddable gui
browser, while Phantomjs is headless, more suited to using the browser as a
library, and suited for programns to to browse the web, not users.

~~~
adamkhrona
Not exactly-- awesomium can be used for both headless rendering and embedded
GUI rendering. It outputs to a BGRA 32-bit pixel-buffer; it's the embedder's
job to display it in their respective UI framework.

------
niktech
I've had the experience of embedding Awesonium as a GUI system for an
educational game/project I worked on back in college.

<http://sourceforge.net/projects/learn-cnc-game/>

The project is based on the Quest3D engine, so a wrapper had to be written to
expose Awesonium in the engine. The whole thing is open-sourced, so feel free
to use the wrapper for your own Quest3D projects.

The biggest advantages that we found when using Awesonium as a GUI rendering
system are the following:

\- Support for highly interactive Flash GUI components. In fact, we embedded
Flash videos/lessons directly in the game and let Awesonium do the rendering
through its Flash plug-in.

\- Seamless migration of the GUI content from the game's lesson browser to the
internet. All HTML/Flash lessons can be accessed in the game as well as just
online through a regular browser with no changes in the code.

------
devmach
<http://code.google.com/p/chromiumembedded/>

What's the main difference between this project and awesomium ?

~~~
adamkhrona
Hey, main developer of Awesomium here-- allow me to answer your question:

Awesomium 1.6 was designed from the ground up with the following goals in
mind:

* Must render to a 32-bit BGRA pixel-buffer (most common image format)

* Must be absolutely windowless (to allow use in any context, 3D or otherwise)

* Must emulate Chrome's sandbox architecture (for security and crash isolation)

* Must support platform-agnostic input

* Must support Flash plugins on all platforms

* Must be flexible and easy to configure

* Must maintain a simple, easy-to-use API

Chromium Embedded Framework (CEF) is largely intended to be used by "embedding
chromium browser windows" in your application. That's a key difference--
you're embedding a _window_ inside of your application versus the more
versatile _pixel-buffer_ that our RenderBuffer class provides. This makes it
nearly impossible to use inside a 3D graphics context or in other situations
where embedding a native window handle is not feasible.

Additionally, CEF has a single-process architecture which means it does not
scale as effectively nor isolate crashes in the manner that Awesomium or
Chrome does (the Flash plugin can crash on a web-page in Awesomium-- as is
liable to happen-- and your application will continue to run as normal).

I personally have been working on embedding WebKit, Mozilla Gecko, and similar
technologies for nearly five years now so I've got a pretty good deal of
experience on how to do it right. If you need any help, feel free to drop me
at line at support@awesomium.com

~~~
sixcorners
What about <http://berkelium.org/>?

~~~
dddddannyyyyy
very little conceptual difference. In practice however, Berkelium is really
really immature. The API is much weaker, things like Flash may or may not
work. The install is not as clean. I guess that's the difference between a
small cost to a corporation vs free.

I realize that hobbyists would prefer free, but that's ok, since Berkelium is
open enough that they can fix it.

------
Jarred
Looks interesting, it could be done well with existing development tools for
current platforms (i.e WPF, Cocoa) to have dirt simple cross-platform UI's.

At first by "embeddable browser" I thought that it would let you embed a web
browser with javascript or with the embed HTML tag, but that's just my
association with the word 'embed'

~~~
chc
This already exists for Cocoa, as WebView.

~~~
zarvox
And every other platform that Qt supports (rather a lot), as QWebView.

<http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qwebview.html>

------
adamkhrona
Hey guys, thanks for the interest in our library!

We're actually getting ready to launch a massive update (1.6.2) to Awesomium
in a couple days (new tutorials, new SDK, new .NET wrapper, new samples, etc.)
Stay tuned. :-)

